# right hilar mass



## codecrazy (Feb 20, 2009)

My pulmonary doctor gave this as his DX  how do I code it?


----------



## kmhall (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hilar mass*

Go to the Neoplasm section in ICD-9 in volume 2.  I think you will find it there.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 20, 2009)

*hilar mass*

I think I would code 786.6 until you get more information.


----------

